# Verkaufe HTC Vive mit Garantie für 800€



## EiLafSePleisteischen (27. Oktober 2016)

*Verkaufe HTC Vive mit Garantie für 800€*

Hi,

aus Platz- und Geldgründen muss  ich mich leider von meiner HTC Vive trennen. Das gute Stück ist  etwa 6 Monate alt, hat also noch Garantie! Gibt keinerlei mir bekannte Defekte, Kratzer oder Flecken. Dabei ist selbstverständlich auch das komplette Zubehör (u.A. Wandhalterungen mit Schrauben, abwaschbarer Gesichtsschutz, alle Ladekabel usw.), die Rechnung sowie der Originalkarton.

Am liebsten per Abholung (Karlsruhe)  und Barzahlung.  Vorher ausprobieren ist leider nicht möglich, da ich schon alles abgebaut habe.

Bei Fragen gerne melden!

Mehr Bilder und Infos gibts hier:  https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ttem-zubehoer-und-garantie/544813168-225-9195


----------

